

Show HN: Get a free 30 minute expert design review on your startup’s website - netpenthe
https://medium.com/p/8a87429d26cb

======
dgrabla
I think this can be good business. I see it working as an independent design
review/audit system. People can use your service to have a different
professional check the quality of the consultancy work you ordered in Odesk,
Elance etc. "I think the quality of this is subpar, and the people at
inputfarm think the same. Check this report they wrote and come back to me
with an improved version"

------
skolos
I have not tried the service yet. But I really like idea. In our startup we
cannot afford designer and I do most design work (with the help of themeforest
and such). Often I just would like an opinion of an experienced designer to
see that I did not miss anything obvious. Hopefully this will be usefull.

------
netpenthe
thanks guys got lots now, won't be taking any more for a little while..

thanks also for feedback and emails.

will do a post once we've got this batch done,

we're seeing some interesting points and themes that can be pulled out.

------
MeoMix420
I sent you an e-mail and am receiving a review! Thanks for taking the time to
evaluate my website, [http://streamus.com](http://streamus.com) :)

------
dpick
I really like the idea, submitting my side project now!

